
First image of particle entanglement - jermaustin1
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-48971538
======
iscrewyou
For people with more questions: [https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-just-
unveiled-the-fi...](https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-just-unveiled-the-
first-ever-photo-of-quantum-entanglement)

> This particular photo shows entanglement between two photons - two particles
> of light. They're interacting and for a brief moment sharing physical
> states.

Here’s the research paper:
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/7/eaaw2563.full](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/7/eaaw2563.full)

~~~
emeraldd
That's much more informative, I'd almost say it should be the link instead.

------
ojosilva
Strange way of throwing Einstein's name into the title for linkbaiting sake.
It's not his particle entanglement but John Bell's if anyone's, calling it
"spooky" is Einstein's contribution, at least in the context of the article.

I had the BBC as a reference on journalism, but from a quick glance over the
headlines at least its website looks like it's lost some decency in that
respect.

~~~
dang
Ok, we've deeinsteined the title above.

~~~
singularity2001
One more Hapax legomenon just landed on this planet

(For those unmotivated to Google: it is a word which only occurs once in a
context, book ... or the whole world)

------
emeraldd
So what exactly is this a picture of? Two entangled photons? I don't have the
background for the full maths involved here, but there's not enough in that
article to tell me why it's exciting ...

~~~
danielschlaug
From what I understand it’s a lot of entangled photons showing the behavior
that was forced onto their entangled counterparts.

In short: \- Create beam of entangled photons \- Split off half of them \-
Pass one half through liquid crystal making them behave funny \- Photograph
the ones that where not passed through crystal and, lo and behold, observe the
funny behavior

------
willio58
> It occurs no matter how great the distance between the particles is.

Well then set up two particles on opposite sides of the planet and send
communications via this entanglement at the speed of.. light?

And yes, I have near zero knowledge of particle physics!

~~~
ksaj
>

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here, or snarky ones. That only makes
this place worse. Instead, if you know more, please share some of what you
know so we can all learn something. You're broadcasting to thousands of people
when you post a comment like that, so your audience transcends the user you're
replying to.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
Panoramix
A depressing lack of details in the article.

~~~
dang
The paper is discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20428250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20428250).

